# How can I find out what model this Yard Machine MTD is?



## iNICK20 (7 mo ago)

My local neighbor ended up getting one for free. Needs minor stuff to get it running. I saw a YouTube Video on what's seem to be the same model. He said it was purchased early 2000's from Sam's Club. Which make sense considering we got one literally down the street from us. 






http://imgur.com/a/Hlsn9X5


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

what parts do you think he needs. mtd has not really changed anything other than engines so most parts are readily available at places like home depot unless you need engine related parts at which point you may have to look at amazon or similar places.


----------



## iNICK20 (7 mo ago)

crazzywolfie said:


> what parts do you think he needs. mtd has not really changed anything other than engines so most parts are readily available at places like home depot unless you need engine related parts at which point you may have to look at amazon or similar places.


EDITED: He said the left and right cable. He needs the cable for the auger, and the cable for the clutch.


----------



## iNICK20 (7 mo ago)

He said the left and right cable. He needs the cable for the auger, and the cable for the clutch.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

There should be a sticker with the model number and the serial number on the belly pan, located towards the back of the snowblower.


----------



## iNICK20 (7 mo ago)

db130 said:


> There should be a sticker with the model number and the serial number on the belly pan, located towards the back of the snowblower.


I'll check that out.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

he likely needs a* 9460898* and *9460897.* . if he has the old broken cables they should also have the parts numbers on them


----------



## iNICK20 (7 mo ago)

crazzywolfie said:


> he likely needs a* 9460898* and *9460897.* . if he has the old broken cables they should also have the parts numbers on them


Thanks a lot! My dad said he saw the old broken cables. So he'll check, but I did add those two you suggested to the Amazon list. Thanks again.


----------

